# Fort Myers Florida...



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I will be flying in the day after Christmas and leaving Sunday.
If any gorillas are close and want to meet up for a cigar please let me know.
The Saturday after x-mas I am going to try to meet up with the S.Fla crew.
This herf is NOT a given for me as I will be with family.If anyone is close to where I am,it may be easier.BTW Diesel Kinevel will be with me...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I will be flying in the day after Christmas and leaving Sunday.
> If any gorillas are close and want to meet up for a cigar please let me know.
> The Saturday after x-mas I am going to try to meet up with the S.Fla crew.
> This herf is NOT a given for me as I will be with family.If anyone is close to where I am,it may be easier.BTW Diesel Kinevel will be with me...


Lonely,I'm Mr.Lonely.....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Lonely,I'm Mr.Lonely.....


:r:r:r:chk


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't speak for the South FL Crew, but I think that Ft Myers is on wrong side of the state for most if not all of them.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> Lonely,I'm Mr.Lonely.....


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> I can't speak for the South FL Crew, but I think that Ft Myers is on wrong side of the state for most if not all of them.


but its only 2 hours across....


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> but its only 2 hours across....


OK, I am from way north of that, so like I said, I Can't speak for them.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I heard you were going to be in Fort Pierce??????


Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> I heard you were going to be in Fort Pierce??????
> 
> Ron


Err no. I suppose Alex told you that?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Err no. I suppose Alex told you that?


Maybe?!?!?!?!?!?! Maybe Not?!?!?!?!?! :tu :ss

Ron


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I will be flying in the day after Christmas and leaving Sunday.
> If any gorillas are close and want to meet up for a cigar please let me know.
> *The Saturday after x-mas I am going to try to meet up with the S.Fla crew*.
> This herf is NOT a given for me as I will be with family.If anyone is close to where I am,it may be easier.BTW Diesel Kinevel will be with me...


Look forward to herfing with you Dave. :ss


----------

